# Male Maltese V.S. Female Maltese



## foX42O

i've been wondering this for quite a while now, i don't even know why i took so long to ask. from everyone's experience.. what is the difference between a male malt & a female malt? it was a big problem for me in the beginning because i have never owned a dog. my fiance says that male malts get more attached to women & female malts get more attached to men. is this true? how do their personalities differ? what joys / hardships have you all had from having a male v.s. a female? 

we were thinking about a male malt in a year from now.. so leise can have family. she's the only child


----------



## Deanna

Growing up I had always had female pets. Then when I was getting a cat, as an adult, a vet friend told me she always preferred male animals because females are the mothers (even if they have never had a liter- it's their instinct)- their main concern is nesting, getting food and protecting the babies. She also said males tend to be more affectionate than females, and a male animal will stay "young" longer, meaning they will usually be playful and puppy/kitten like longer than a female.

When I went to the No Kill shelter to get a cat I focused on the boys and came home with the goofiest cat ever. He had more personality than all the females I have ever had put together! 

Since then I have always gravitated towards male animals. And I will say that compared to my previous pets that were all females I do find them to be more affectionate. 

I have no idea if what she said is true or not, it's just something that was told to me that always sort of stuck with me... 

I wouldn't base my selection 100% on gender, I would focus in on what personality fits into your life the best. I wanted an easy going dog- that wasn't too hyper, or barky, who liked people, loved to snuggly and wasn't too shy. And that describes my Wilson! 

I love my little boy-- sometimes I do wish I could put him in a cute little dress... however my husband vetoes anything too girly.


----------



## abbey

Abbey is definately a Momma's girl!







So the theory doesn't hold true with her. She likes playing with my hubby but she always comes back to me. It was so funny the other day because she didn't see me laying on the couch and she was going room to room on a search. I asked my hubby " What is she looking for?" Then she "found" me and was sooo excited, My hubby said "You!!"


----------



## k/c mom

I've had two female Malts and one male. Neither are (were) as loving as Catcher. I can't even describe the affection this little guy shows. He just has this totally adoring look in his eyes and is happiest just being with me ... I've never seen anything like it!!!

I don't know if this behavior is due to him being a male or if that's just his personality. Kallie can be affectionate, too, of course, but giving love seems to be Catcher's raison d’être.


----------



## msmagnolia

I am also very interested in this topic. We've only had female dogs. This goes back to dogs that my dad had growing up. I don't know why. I guess we have the perception that male dogs would mark. I know from this forum that isn't necessarily true. I don't think I would be opposed to a male dog. I am particularly interested in those, like K/C's mom, who have actually had both male and female.


----------



## dr.jaimie

ive always heard male malts were more affectionate....but i dont know how true it is...i always grew up with females also and parker is def. more affectionate than they were..but i think it is a roll of the dice.


----------



## Boobookit

This is a hard question for me because I have had pets all my life and they were both male and female. But I have to say that I gravitate towards the males. I was once told by a vet that a female will love the family equally and not pick favorites. While they will lean towards the person who feeds and takes care of them the most and have a slighter tighter relationship, they are pretty much equal with all family members.

The males on the other hand tend to pick one person as their "mommy", and while they love the whole family they attach, for lack of better word, to one person the most. And my Pacino has done just that. He loves my husband and my son and gets excited when they come home, he will play with them, etc. But if he gets startled, or gets in his lovey mode then he is attached to me like fly on fly paper!!

He could be on the couch with my husband romping, playing and having a great time but if I get up (now I could be on the other side of the room) he stops, jumps down and runs after me. He always has to be where I am.

Of course I think that each fur baby has their own personalities and their own little quirks, be it male or female.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## maltx3

Of my 3 malts, William is by far the most affectionate. He is also the most laid back and calm. My girls are hyper and more moody (maybe it is the hormones, I don't know). All my other dogs were female, but they were not maltese, so I don't know if it's just male malts that are so affectionate, or all male dogs.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Charlotte tells me that her females are more moody and her males are more affectionate.
I think both my males are loving sweet hearts...but my two females outside (lab and bassett) are sweet too...so hard for me to say. 
I bet a lot of it has to do with personality of the individual dog.


----------



## k/c mom

> Charlotte tells me that her females are more moody and her males are more affectionate.
> I think both my males are loving sweet hearts...but my two females outside (lab and bassett) are sweet too...so hard for me to say.
> I bet a lot of it has to do with personality of the individual dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


It's not they the females aren't sweet because they just don't come any sweeter than Miss Kallie Belle, but it is the affection and devotion that I see with Catcher that I don't see quite so intensely with Kallie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I think that Matilda has bonded with me, but she always has to lay on her daddys lap. I get jealious







but thats how she is. If I get another maltese it will be a boy. I also need a lap friend


----------



## foX42O

> I think that Matilda has bonded with me, but she always has to lay on her daddys lap. I get jealious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats how she is. If I get another maltese it will be a boy. I also need a lap friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



OMG THAT IS EXACTLY HOW I FEEL! i feel as if me and leise have a special bond but when daddy's around.... no playing with mommy







. i'm jealous too!!!


----------



## Howren06

> Abbey is definately a Momma's girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the theory doesn't hold true with her. She likes playing with my hubby but she always comes back to me. It was so funny the other day because she didn't see me laying on the couch and she was going room to room on a search. I asked my hubby " What is she looking for?" Then she "found" me and was sooo excited, My hubby said "You!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


This is definitely Darla...she is a momma's girl. She will lay by my fiance or play with him, but as soon as I am out of her sight she ignores him and is looking for me. SHe follows me all over the house. He gets so mad...and of course I just love it.


----------



## msmagnolia

My Jolie has really bonded with my parents since we moved back here 4 years ago. Sadie and Sassy are all mine, however. When I leave the house both girls watch the door for my return. My mother can't get them to budge. They love my husband, but the minute I leave the room, both of them hop down off the couch and follow me. My oldest daughter is the only one that seems to be a good substitute for me. They are completely devoted to me. Sometimes it is hard, because I feel sorry for whomever they have to stay with when I am gone.


----------



## foX42O

hmmm.. i wonder if it makes a difference, depending on the breed of the dog. 

do you think breeds differ in personality thaaat much? . . . 
i really don't know much about dogs..


----------



## angela923

I've never had a female malt before but I have a female Mini Schauzer. She's not half as affectionate as Pudding. He's such a mommy's boy. He HAS to be where I am or able to see me. I just love it! Of course, Fifi, my schauzer is more of an outdoor dog and likes to run and play by herself in the yard. Pudding just likes to sit on my lap! lol


----------



## kodie

well... from being at kodie's breeders house a lot this is what i gather....

Kodie's aunt is completely loyal to a woman... but is moody! Sooo... females seem to be loyal to one owner too... they seem to be more relaxed when they are older... the male dogs seem to be more full of energy at a later age.

Kodie and the other males I have seem at the breeders house are soo friendly! 

I have always had male dogs...









As for different breeds and their gender.... well... I had a beagle and he was male... he was loving but not like kodie. the beagle didnt really pick one person... he just went to whoever wanted to give him food. haha.. I think the maltese breed is just a more loving breed. I cant explain it... but i'm sure everyone here knows what i mean! hehe


----------



## ConnieVa

I have always had female dogs of different breeds. My show dog was devoted to me but her love seemed to be equal between both hubby and me. 

We wanted a female Malt but there was none to be found at the time. I got a male after talking with several people on this site. WOW I am so glad I did. My hubby is retired and home all day with Tucker. He loves Tucker so much and they had bonded. They do everthing together. Tucker will lay in his arms, cuddle on the couch with him and not let him out of his site, UNTIL !!!!!!! I GET HOME.

From the time I walk in the door Tucker is by my side. He will still go to Hubby but runs back to me when I leave the room. He is more loving and affectionate than any female dog I have ever had. Next puppy I get will be a male.

Oh and by the way. He squats.


----------



## maltx3

> I have always had female dogs of different breeds. My show dog was devoted to me but her love seemed to be equal between both hubby and me.
> 
> We wanted a female Malt but there was none to be found at the time. I got a male after talking with several people on this site. WOW I am so glad I did. My hubby is retired and home all day with Tucker. He loves Tucker so much and they had bonded. They do everthing together. Tucker will lay in his arms, cuddle on the couch with him and not let him out of his site, UNTIL !!!!!!! I GET HOME.
> 
> From the time I walk in the door Tucker is by my side. He will still go to Hubby but runs back to me when I leave the room. He is more loving and affectionate than any female dog I have ever had. Next puppy I get will be a male.
> 
> Oh and by the way. He squats.[/B]


My William also squats and Gracie lifts her leg????? A bit mixed up you think


----------



## carrie

Hmm....very good question. Massimo's sister is owned by a friend. And she is completely and utterly in love with her mama. Follows her everywhere. Massimo is the same way with me.....he looks at me with adoring eyes, and wants to be 2 inches or less away from me at all times.









I have a female Irish Setter and she's definitely MY dog, she lays next to me on the couch and likes to know where I am at all times. She's getting up in her years, so as long as she knows where I am, she'll stay put...but if I don't come back in the room for a while she looks for me. She gets jealous of Massimo...sometimes if I'm petting him, she tries to knock my hand away. She also tries to kick my husband out of the bed at night....she'll stretch out and push him right off the bed.







He's only home 2 nites a week because he's a 3rd shifter, so she feels he's taking up what would usually be HER space..lol. But ya see...she's my bed filler when hubby's not there...so it's probably MY fault she feels that way. But she's just as loving as Massimo is. Just now, as I type this, I think she feels neglected (or maybe just wants something lol) because she's standing next to me with her head on my lap staring at me with her big brown eyes...lol...I feel very blessed.









Maybe it just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Well I can speak from experience as far as other breeds and cats go. I grew up with all female dogs as a family pet, all male cats.
My first male dog was my rottie and he was the most loving and beautiful natured dog I ever had. He loved everyone, but he was his mum's protector and always keep an eye out for me. He adored my son and would love a fun romp and tease with him, but he never played rough with me, I think he respected me as his Alpha.
Of the females I had they were, in the beginning we had a female from when I was very young and she lived to be 18 years of age, she was my constant companion. I then had two consecutive female dobermans and they too were beautiful girls and definately my girls, and very affectionate too. I think it is all in how you raise them.
Now Scooby, he is definately his daddy's velcro handbag, where ever daddy goes Scooby will follow, where ever daddy sits Scooby will sit too. Having said that he always comes to me if he wants something, like potty, food or if he does something silly or is afraid. He is a real little character, full of attitued yet very loving. He loves to cuddle both of us equally.
As for my 4 Burmese cats, they were all boys and each had their own personality. Two were very affectionate and sooky and two were affectionate when it suited their purpose and they were not at all cuddly. I think it all depends on the individual animal as to how they are going to be and each one has his or her own make up and personality and that is why we love them because they are each who they are.



[attachment=1451:attachment] [attachment=1452:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom

As far as moodiness in females goes, just remember that Charlotte's girls and probably Kodie's aunt aren't spayed. Intact females have hormonal fluctuations just like we do and moodiness is one of the signs.

Whichever gender you choose, if you spay or neuter, you will have a wonderful, loving dog.

The biggest advantage IMO about getting a male Maltese is the huge price difference. After dealing with Lady's mulitple health issues, next time I will get the healthiest dog I can get from the best breeder possible. I will most likely adopt a retiree becasue that's "my thing", but if I were to get a puppy, I could afford a much better bred male than female.

My Golden mix Petie was the sweetest most wonderful dog in the world so I would love to get another male someday.

Lady is also a little sweetheart and very affectionate. She makes little puppy grunts and snuggles under my chin when I pick her up, almost like she's purring.


----------



## Tombstonebilly

My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.


----------



## kodie

> As far as moodiness in females goes, just remember that Charlotte's girls and probably Kodie's aunt aren't spayed. Intact females have hormonal fluctuations just like we do and moodiness is one of the signs.
> 
> Whichever gender you choose, if you spay or neuter, you will have a wonderful, loving dog.[/B]


ohhh yes!! I forgot to mention that! She was just spayed about a month ago or so... and i havent seen her since... so i dunno if that made a difference or not.


----------



## Toby's Mom

I wanted a girl when we were looking at Malts, but now I am so glad that I have Toby. (I still wish for a girl when I see all the cute PINK clothes out there) He is such a momma's boy. He likes my husband and occasionally will sit with him, but 96% of the time he wants with me. Toby will even pick my mom over my husband. LOL It makes my husband so mad.







I had a female doxie a few years back and she was loving as well; I don't know if that has to do with her being female or a doxie.



> As for different breeds and their gender.... well... I had a beagle and he was male... he was loving but not like kodie. the beagle didnt really pick one person... he just went to whoever wanted to give him food. haha.. I think the maltese breed is just a more loving breed. I cant explain it... but i'm sure everyone here knows what i mean! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Isn't that the truth about the Beagle breed? I love Wally, but he is just a dog, not like Toby who is a little person in a dog's body. Wally could care less if he is near anyone (except if they have food). I guess the Beagle breed isn't for me. Don't get me wrong, they certainly make great family pets; if we had a different lifestyle, he would be a perfect match. 



> My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I find that many people think Toby is a girl to begin with. So when you go to check in, slap a pink bow in the male's hair and give him a girl name. :lol: I doubt they will check. Besides, the idea of them marking is just a myth. Both my male dogs are neutered and have NEVER marked. In fact, they even squat to pee.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=127693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that many people think Toby is a girl to begin with. So when you go to check in, slap a pink bow in the male's hair and give him a girl name. :lol: I doubt they will check. Besides, the idea of them marking is just a myth. Both my male dogs are neutered and have NEVER marked. In fact, they even squat to pee.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Mine squat too...never has hiked....


----------



## sheila2182

As I look back over the years and the different pets we/I have had,this is what I think.Male dogs & cats are more loving,adoring,loyal,intense in their devotion,epc. male dogs.I think the female cat is not as loving,moody(even spayed)
Of all breeds of dogs I have had,even thou some other breeds & sex came close,the Malt male is intensley loving,etc. Lamby,loves me on her terms when she wants,and she follows me around and wants me to pick her up .She climbs up to my shoulder & wraps her paws around my neck.BUT my Malt boys live to please,love and follow me everywhere and lavish the most intence love on me.No matter how many times I walk out of a room even if they have been sound asleep,they are on my heels.They have to be touching me if Im sitting or laying etc.Lamby will go in the bedroom and sleep by herself when she wants.The boys wouldnt think of being in another room if I wasent there.My boys act like it is thier mission in life to live for me with nose licks & butt wiggles!


----------



## k/c mom

> As I look back over the years and the different pets we/I have had,this is what I think.Male dogs & cats are more loving,adoring,loyal,intense in their devotion,epc. male dogs.I think the female cat is not as loving,moody(even spayed)
> Of all breeds of dogs I have had,even thou some other breeds & sex came close,the Malt male is intensley loving,etc. Lamby,loves me on her terms when she wants,and she follows me around and wants me to pick her up .She climbs up to my shoulder & wraps her paws around my neck.BUT my Malt boys live to please,love and follow me everywhere and lavish the most intence love on me.No matter how many times I walk out of a room even if they have been sound asleep,they are on my heels.They have to be touching me if Im sitting or laying etc.Lamby will go in the bedroom and sleep by herself when she wants.The boys wouldnt think of being in another room if I wasent there.My boys act like it is thier mission in life to live for me with nose licks & butt wiggles![/B]


Sheila, you said that so well... that is exactly the difference I see between Kallie and Catcher.


----------



## sheila2182

> Sheila, you said that so well... that is exactly the difference I see between Kallie and Catcher.[/B]


Thanks Sher,I was afraid I wasent making sence & would confuse everyone!







I know what I want to say,but sometimes its hard for me to say it














It doesnt always come out the way I want it to.


----------



## Brooks

There should be a warning saying not to read this post while you're away from your pup. 
I'm stuck at work and all I want to do is go home and hug my affectionate little boy.


----------



## msmagnolia

> My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I've always had females, but I have never been asked the sex of my dog when we checked in. In fact, the dog is in the car with whomever is traveling with me so I doubt anyone would know the difference. I have been asked the weight of the dog. I guess the smaller the dog, the better hotels like them.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Hmmm. I really do think that personality, not necessarily gender, make the difference. I must say that I have always been partial to female dogs, although I have had, and have, some absolutely wonderful males.

Sylphide is intensely affectionate and definitely Momma's girl, even though she loves her daddy, too (and big brother, my son). She follows me everywhere and always wants to be on my lap. She does love to cuddle and takes her lap time very seriously. She is indeed moody, though. She has her independent moments, in which she wants privacy and stiffens up if we try to cuddle her when she's in one of those moods.

The boys also love me very much, are very affectionate, and follow me around. They are generally happy go lucky, hardly ever intense, and rarely moody. They are generally willing to go with the flow, and are always up for a cuddle, play, pets, or food. Sylphide, on the other hand, wants things her way, when she wants them, and lets everyone know when she's not happy about something. She can be very bossy.


----------



## Chelsey

> hmmm.. i wonder if it makes a difference, depending on the breed of the dog.
> 
> do you think breeds differ in personality thaaat much? . . .
> i really don't know much about dogs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I can't comment on male maltese. We do have a male yorkie , he is affectionate in his own way. He will come to you for hugs and then run off. He is in no way a lap dog. Chelsey on the other hand wants to be with you 24/7. And my first maltese missy was the same way. If I were to get a malt again it would be a female. Well If I were to get any other puppy it would be a female. 
chester is really good iwth children and they love him chelsey is way to active around kids and they back away from her .. because she will not calm down. They always run up to chelsey first but chester always wins the contest.


----------



## Boobookit

> I have always had female dogs of different breeds. My show dog was devoted to me but her love seemed to be equal between both hubby and me.
> 
> We wanted a female Malt but there was none to be found at the time. I got a male after talking with several people on this site. WOW I am so glad I did. My hubby is retired and home all day with Tucker. He loves Tucker so much and they had bonded. They do everthing together. Tucker will lay in his arms, cuddle on the couch with him and not let him out of his site, UNTIL !!!!!!! I GET HOME.
> 
> From the time I walk in the door Tucker is by my side. He will still go to Hubby but runs back to me when I leave the room. He is more loving and affectionate than any female dog I have ever had. Next puppy I get will be a male.
> 
> Oh and by the way. He squats.[/B]



OMG!! LOL...Pacino squats also!! I was wondering if he will ever pick up that leg??!!
Pacino & Marie


----------



## miko's mommy

> My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


That's not true at all!!! We have stayed with Miko (in a hotel) tons of times and have never been asked for his gender. In fact, I just booked a hotel room in Sacramento for next week where I will be interviewing and I never had to say the gender of pet (pets are allowed at La Quinta -- for those people who disapprove of me sneaking in a dog). I have also flown lots of times with Miko and no one asked for his gender. Also, my male neutered dog has never marked inside and always squats inside. We have seen a number of female maltese on our walks who mark, hump and otherwise act unlady like







!!!!


----------



## Baby Gizmo

Baby Gizmo







is my little man. He loves all of us but he tends to favor more towards me. My husband and I can't even set on the loveseat together, especially if my husband reaches over to touch me Baby Gizmo lets him know real fast not to touch.







My son and husband can't get him to do tricks, but I can. When they try to get him to listen and mind he totally ignores them. When I tell him it is time to go in he just marches right to the door and waits for me. He is very loving and protective. He has a sweet personality. He loves company to come to the house so he can get more attention. He loves my 2 nieces and they love him too.







They beg my brother to bring them over a lot and when I go to their house I better not come without Baby Gizmo. Every where I take him he gets a lot of attention and this is just right up his alley.


----------



## Tombstonebilly

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=127693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true at all!!! We have stayed with Miko (in a hotel) tons of times and have never been asked for his gender. In fact, I just booked a hotel room in Sacramento for next week where I will be interviewing and I never had to say the gender of pet (pets are allowed at La Quinta -- for those people who disapprove of me sneaking in a dog). I have also flown lots of times with Miko and no one asked for his gender. Also, my male neutered dog has never marked inside and always squats inside. We have seen a number of female maltese on our walks who mark, hump and otherwise act unlady like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Oh was that you behind the desk or was that you behind the bushes outside? I do not like to be called a liar!







I do not have the choice of which motel I can stay at, I have a big truck( semi ) that needs a place to park!







I have had to do some fancy talking sometimes to be able to get a room and my best one yet is that my dog is a female!







So dont say if you dont know











> index.php?act=findpost&pid=127693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for wanting a female Maltese is when she is traveling with me( in a semi-truck ) and I have a layover, its a lot easier to get a motel to allow a female then a male, I guess it is because most people think males MUST mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true at all!!! We have stayed with Miko (in a hotel) tons of times and have never been asked for his gender. In fact, I just booked a hotel room in Sacramento for next week where I will be interviewing and I never had to say the gender of pet (pets are allowed at La Quinta -- for those people who disapprove of me sneaking in a dog). I have also flown lots of times with Miko and no one asked for his gender. Also, my male neutered dog has never marked inside and always squats inside. We have seen a number of female maltese on our walks who mark, hump and otherwise act unlady like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Oh was that you behind the desk or was that you behind the bushes outside? I do not like to be called a liar!







I do not have the choice of which motel I can stay at, I have a big truck( semi ) that needs a place to park!







I have had to do some fancy talking sometimes to be able to get a room and my best one yet is that my dog is a female!







So dont say if you dont know


----------



## malteselover123

i think its the way owner treats their dogs.it doesnt matter whether its a male maltese or female. i have a male and a female and i think my female loves to cuddle.whenever i go she is always licking me and is more affectionate than my male max.my male puppy is more laid back and is indepandent. so from my point of veiw, i think that it really is not true that male dogs are more affectionate than females.


----------



## Orla

wow this thread is old!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Orla said:


> wow this thread is old!!


Very old!!! 

I personally feel though that there is no 'set' answer as to which is more affectionate - it depends on the individual dog and their temperament.


----------

